# Steering column and z bar question. (Two seperate questions)



## 65Tempest (Sep 4, 2005)

Before I make a build thread I need to get these two questions off my mind.

Will a steering column from a 77 T/A fit in a 65 tempest ??? I dont think it will so if not, can I use the T/A steering wheel on the tempest column??? Its a column shift column but I plan to put a tach on the part where the leaver would go..

Next.... Can I use a 67 Z bar on a 65?? I was told only 64-66 will work, 67 was stand alone. I think Itll work but you guys will know for sure. Thanks!!!


----------

